# morgan8586 groundbreaker



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey guys and gals,

Just wanted to share a pic of my first groundbreaker. What do you think?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

fresh from the grave!! nice one morgan


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

totally creepy! Lookin good!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Good job Morgan! What did you use?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice! Looks like he's wondering.."How did I get here?" Great pose.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Your on a roll Morgan, first a scarecorw, now a ground breaker, Good Job. Doc, to me it looks he's burping after consuming a victem.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

great job... I think he's looking for directions!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Great Job Morgan.
I think its more of, "Does anyone have any Dental Floss?"


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL Krough, I was gonna say something about him picking his teeth too. the more I look at it it seems like : hmmmm whos my next victim... im hungry...


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Looks good. Will you cover the base? Dirt? Just curious....


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Morgan I love him. I have to agree, you are on a roll! You go!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the feedback. To answer some questions, my groundbreaker is a wighead with a scrapwood spine. Everything else is newspaper,ducttape,and mache. I intend to cover the base with dirt/leaves. I was going for the look-"wait-the last thing I remember was getting hit in the head with a shovel". Once again thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice work Morgan,thats exactly what it looks like its thinking! Where the heck did you find the time to do that too? Somebody's been in the garage late at night eh?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice work Morgan!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

lol, yeah, I got the "gee, where am I?" impression too. I love that.

I think covering the base in dirt and grass would help it a lot. What was used to make it? It's neat to see more stylized characters.

EDIT: Heh, didn't read the whole thread, I see you addressed these already.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

MMMMM rotted to perfection


----------

